# XD Size Photo Comparo



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

For the XD Noobes, and anyone interested in a side-by-side:

XD45 Tactical (5")
XD45 Compact (4")
XD9 SubCompact (3")










































JeffWard


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Very nice. Now get out and shoot that XD Tactical more. It looks too new. Also, is that the XD SC you are selling?!?!? WHY????


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Great pics. Are the grip widths all the same? Might just be the angle, but was thinking the Compact looked a little thinner than the Tactical.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The butt end of the frame IS smaller on the compact, because it is slightly "conical". It grows in all dimensions as it moves away from the slide. With the 13 round mag, and sleeve, it is identical. But from the mag release up, the Tactical and the Compact frame are identical. In fact, the frame currently on my tactical (full length butt) use to reside under my 4"... The compact fram came from Springfield on the Tactical slide. I swapped them. Both slides function 100% on both frames. I tried both combos with 20+ rounds.

The grip width LOOKS smaller on the compact, due to the grip-tape on the tactical frame I think.

JW


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

This was a very helpful post. Thanks.


----------



## MyNewNCHome (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting that! I am new to CCW and have owned a XD 9 4" since 2006. I was concerned about the conceal ability of it due to the size but have been carrying it lately and have not been made yet. 

I was considering, and still might because I want a new toy, buying a sub-compact to carry. Looking at your pictures, it looks like with the finger extension that the sub is the same grip length, give or take, as the 4".

Got a new holster on order that I think is going to make a serious difference so I will wait on that before making another purchase of an XD and see how that works.

Once again, thanks!:smt023


----------



## dandanthearmyman (Aug 12, 2008)

pending a change of mind latter, you just helped me pick me new ccw pistol:smt1099


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

MyNewNCHome said:


> Thanks for posting that! I am new to CCW and have owned a XD 9 4" since 2006. I was concerned about the conceal ability of it due to the size but have been carrying it lately and have not been made yet.
> 
> I was considering, and still might because I want a new toy, buying a sub-compact to carry. Looking at your pictures, it looks like with the finger extension that the sub is the same grip length, give or take, as the 4".
> 
> ...


W/ the extension, it is the same length as the XD45 COMPACT. The Service is the same length at the Tactical in this photo set.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

You'll have to go out and get one of those new XD-(M)'s now!

Great post.


----------

